
Ask HN: Who wants to be hired? (February 2016) - whoishiring
Share your information if you are looking for work. Please use this format:<p><pre><code>  Location:
  Remote:
  Willing to relocate:
  Technologies:
  Résumé&#x2F;CV:
  Email:
</code></pre>
Readers: please only email these addresses to discuss work opportunities.
======
wkubiak
Location: Warsaw, Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C/C++, C#, Java, Obj-C, Swift, Python, Ruby, PHP, JS, and many
others. Always eager to learn something new.

Website/portfolio: [http://www.pineapple.works](http://www.pineapple.works)

github: [https://github.com/Pineapple](https://github.com/Pineapple)

Email: contact @t pineapple d0t works

========

A team of experienced full-stack developers (mobile, web, desktop, games) is
looking for remote work.

------
jamii
Location: London

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Résumé/CV: [http://scattered-thoughts.net/resume/](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/resume/)

Email: jamie@scattered-thoughts.net

I was previously at Eve, designing languages, databases and query compilers
aimed at end-user programming (demoed in
[https://youtu.be/VZQoAKJPbh8?t=1176](https://youtu.be/VZQoAKJPbh8?t=1176)).
Before that I spent several years consulting, bringing basic CS and
performance knowledge to companies who need it.

I don't have strong opinions on what I want to do next except that I would
like to branch out into another field, either by learning on the job or by
studying part-time. I'm particularly interested in cognitive science and group
collaboration.

[http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2016/01/17/after-eve/](http://scattered-
thoughts.net/blog/2016/01/17/after-eve/)

[http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2016/01/26/rationally-
cho...](http://scattered-thoughts.net/blog/2016/01/26/rationally-choosing-a-
life/)

[https://github.com/jamii/imp/blob/master/diary.md](https://github.com/jamii/imp/blob/master/diary.md)

------
aledelgo
Location: Bari, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Fullstack developer - .NET (C# & VB) + ASP.NET (Webform and MVC)
+ Winform, PHP (Symfony, Phalcon, CodeIgniter, Laravel) with Apache/Nginx ,
NodeJS (MEAN stack) SqlServer, MySql, Mongo, Redis, Cordova and IONIC.
Html/CSS/JS-ES5 (incl. Backbone, Knockout, Angular...)

Résumé: 10+ years of experience (started with VB5/6), worked on bank-grade
projects.

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOyQDcpvZblRnlRWXdtci10TVk...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxOyQDcpvZblRnlRWXdtci10TVk/view?usp=sharing)

LinkedIn:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/delgobbo/](http://www.linkedin.com/in/delgobbo/)

Website (italian): [http://www.adg-idea.com](http://www.adg-idea.com)

Email: alessandro_removeunderscoreandallthis@delgobbo.com

------
wlk
Location: Poland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but willing to visit the HQ for extended periods of
time

Technologies: Scala, JVM, Akka, Play Framework, JavaScript, MySQL, Bitcoin

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/wlangiewicz](https://www.linkedin.com/in/wlangiewicz)

github: [https://github.com/wlk](https://github.com/wlk)

Email: wlangiewicz at gmail.com

I have been working full time in Scala for over 18 months and would like to
continue working in that area. I have been working remotely for over 4 years
now. My previous experience includes Java, Hadoop (big data stack).

------
seanwilson
_Location:_ Edinburgh, UK

 _Remote:_ Yes

 _Willing to relocate:_ No

 _Résumé /CV:_ Portfolio and more information available at
[https://www.seanw.org](https://www.seanw.org)

 _Email:_ sw@seanw.org

 _Technologies:_

Freelance full stack software developer with over 10 years experience
including a PhD in software verification offering:

\- Web app development: Node.js, JavaScript (AngularJS, jQuery), Python
(Flask), Java, PHP (WordPress)

\- Mobile app development: Android, iOS, PhoneGap

\- Cloud hosting: Heroku, AWS, Google

\- Productivity improvements: Introducing test suites, source control, staging
environments and continuous integration into team workflows.

\- SEO services

------
EvanPlaice

      Location: San Diego, CA
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Denver/Boulder
      Technologies: 
        Current: JS/ES6/Angular2, Node.js/Express, Python, Semantic-UI, HTML5/CSS3, MongoDB, AWS, Git
        Past: C#/MSSQL, LAMP, AppEngine/DataStore/WebApp2/Python, AngularJS, Java, Bootstrap, jQuery, Mercurial, Subversion
      CV: https://evanplaice.com/vitae
      Résumé: http://evanplaice.com/content/vitae/Evan.Plaice-Full.Stack.Dev.pdf
      Email: evanplaice <at> gmail.com
      GitHub: https://github.com/evanplaice
    

Hello, I'm Evan. A full-stack developer. I am equally effective on the front-
end and back-end. An opportunity to gain DevOps experience would be a huge
plus.

I enjoy challenging work environments that afford an excuse to grow and learn
new things. Lately I've been doing a deep dive into the latest/greatest web
technologies and practices. Checkout my GitHub for specifics.

In a business setting, I'm brutally practical. I will adapt to the needs of
your business rather than the other way around. I've been through enough hype
cycles to know what to look out for in terms of fostering long-term stability
and staving off technical debt.

If you think my skills and perspective could prove valuable in accomplishing
the goals of your organization, I'd love the opportunity to help make them a
reality.

------
dookahku
SEEKING WORK

    
    
         Location: SF
         Remote: Possible (let's talk!)
         Willing to relocate: maybe
         Technologies: C/C++, Python, embedded, systems
         programming, data science, GCC/G++/CMAKE, java, ruby,django, cassandra, python, machine learning
         android, django
         Resume: http://goo.gl/ZKjLIn
    

Looking to move into modern systems programming for internet scale systems.
I've done a lot of sustaining work in the past but I want to write more novel
code. Over the years, I've acquired a fair number of skills that I'd like to
apply. I have a couple of personal projects I've worked on, such as an android
app (java) for a non-profit that has an accompanying backend in django
(python). I've another C++ project that is a key value store with a REST API.
There's also my reddit AMA FAQ creation software. That one's done in python.
It vectorizes questions and clusters them based on the resulting
representation; the result is that similar questions get grouped together so
more people can get answers to their questions.

Then there's my Ruby/Grape activity stream server. It creates feeds based on
whatever objects you create in the system. I wanted to learn Ruby so this is
the project I've started to do just that!

I'm also open to non-conventional software jobs, like sustaining, or anything
you have in mind.

------
joemcelroy

      Location: London, UK
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Contract: yes
    
      Available immediately: yes
    
      Willing to relocate: no
    
      Technologies: ReactJS, AngularJS 1.x, typescript, CSS, SASS, Docker, automated QA.
       
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/joseph-mcelroy-655b618
    
      Email: phoey1@gmail
    

I am a frontend developer, co-author of a couple OS frameworks (searchkit,
[http://github.com/searchkit/searchkit](http://github.com/searchkit/searchkit)
and xenon, [http://github.com/ten-eleven/xenon](http://github.com/ten-
eleven/xenon)), and cofounded startups. Have over 9 years experience focused
on frontend development. Last contract was working remotely for Opentable in
SF. My business partner is also available if need 2 engineers. Together we can
cover full stack very well.

[http://github.com/joemcelroy](http://github.com/joemcelroy)

[http://www.teneleven.co.uk](http://www.teneleven.co.uk)

[https://blog.searchkit.co/](https://blog.searchkit.co/)

[http://searchkit.co](http://searchkit.co)

------
pompeev
Location: St. Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Probably no

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript (jQuery), WordPress(Woocommerce), Twitter
Bootstrap, NoSQL, SQL, HTML/CSS, Ruby, AWS, REST APIs, RabbitMQ, Adobe
Creative Suite

Résumé/CV:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1940050/cv.pdf](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/1940050/cv.pdf)

Email: pompeev@gmail.com

6+ years experience of full-stack webdev,. Seekeng for a remote
backend/frontend developers job in company/startup

------
hemr
Location: Treviso, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Front-end development (HTML, CSS, JavaScript). Backend
Development (PHP) Databases (MySQL, MongoDB)

Résumé/CV: Junior developer with a strong front end background and a
bachelor’s degree in computer science. CV at
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/iwkej5inc3p0twy/cv-enrico-
mattiazz...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/iwkej5inc3p0twy/cv-enrico-
mattiazzi.pdf?dl=0)

Email: enrico.mattiazzi+hn@gmail.com

------
mirkopizii
Location: L'Aquila, Italy

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For the right opportunity.

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, GNU/Linux, PostgreSQL, MySQL, RESTful Web
Services, Data Mining, Artificial Intelligence and Neural Network.

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.mirkopizii.com/CV/CVMirkoPizii.pdf](http://www.mirkopizii.com/CV/CVMirkoPizii.pdf)

Email: info[(]AT[)]mirkopizii[(]dot[)]com

If necessary, I can quickly learn new technologies without problems.

------
lettermletterz
Location: Austin, TX Remote: Yes Willing to relocate: No Technologies: Resume:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3WD3Gdq--
tadVpHZWNMNzZfbTg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B3WD3Gdq--
tadVpHZWNMNzZfbTg/view?usp=sharing) and
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/mikez](http://www.linkedin.com/in/mikez) Email:
michaelzimniak [at] gmail [dot] com

Hello, my name is Michael. I’ve got over 17 years experience in high-tech, the
last 8 focused on QA. My experience and interest is in manual testing and I’m
looking for a senior role where I can make a big contribution. My most recent
project was a new iOS app that was featured by Apple in several categories and
named as one of their Editors' Choice and Best New Apps in 2015. I’m
technology agnostic and a quick learner. I’ve tested products built on LAMP,
.NET, Python, etc; along with iOS and Android native apps. Throughout my
career, I’ve learned new technology and products as needed to do a top-notch
job. Lots of experience with multiple teams and the entire SDLC.

------
nambante
Location: currently in Southeast Asia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (Japan, Hong Kong, Singapore or USA)

Technologies: /primary/ Ruby, Python, Scala, Clojure, C#, Rust; /secondary/
Perl 6, Java, Haskell, C, SQL, JavaScript, R;

Résumé/CV: [https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Ev...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/15Pob7RHSGg-
EL7lS7i_1f3Evx4XoNWQ7Trkex7cK3Rg)

Email: me (at) gildedhonour dot com or gilded.honour (atttt) gmail

=========================

I'm Alex. I've been building web, desktop and mobile applications for the last
6 years.

In 2015 I partially switched to data science: big data, nlp, machine learning,
etc and it's become one more area I'm interested in.

I'm up for freelance (preferably, big and long-term contracts) jobs as well as
remote ones.

Github: [https://github.com/GildedHonour](https://github.com/GildedHonour)

Web-site: [http://www.gildedhonour.com](http://www.gildedhonour.com)

Blog: [http://www.alexmaslakov.com](http://www.alexmaslakov.com)

------
bevacqua
REMOTE front-end specialist.

Front-end specialist with 6+ years of experience, currently focused on all
things JavaScript and a full-stack Node.js developer.

I enjoy writing code in small modules. I love working with ES6, architecting
Angular and Backbone apps, and helping out with React and performance. I'm a
prolific open-source developer and I've published hundreds of small modules.

Location: Buenos Aires, Argentina (GMT -3)

Technologies: Node.js, JavaScript, (Angular, Backbone, React, Open-Source
Modules, etc), CSS, all things web

GitHub: [https://github.com/bevacqua](https://github.com/bevacqua)

Blog: [https://ponyfoo.com](https://ponyfoo.com)

Resume:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/bevacqua)

JavaScript Application Design (a book I wrote):
[https://ponyfoo.com/books/javascript-application-
design](https://ponyfoo.com/books/javascript-application-design)

You can reach me at hire@ponyfoo.com

------
hawski
Availability: from 2016-04-01

Location: Poznań, Poland; (on contract till 2016-03-31 in Berlin, Germany)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No, but you can tempt me if the job is aligned with my
interests.

Technologies: C, C++, OpenGL, POSIX, Linux, shell scripting, JavaScript

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/hadrian-w%25C4%2599grzynowski-780028...](https://linkedin.com/in/hadrian-w%25C4%2599grzynowski-780028a5)

Email: hadrian@hawski.com

A few of the things that I want to do in my spare time:

\- Port Blender [1] to Pepper/NaCl

\- Finish my Acme [2] inspired text editor
([https://github.com/hadrianw/werf](https://github.com/hadrianw/werf))

\- Write a HTML5 game using Pixi.js

\- Learn Go-lang

\- Create receiving e-mail proxy with usage of Let's Encrypt in a way that
only client would have private key for certificate

[1] [https://www.blender.org/](https://www.blender.org/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acme_%28text_editor%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acme_%28text_editor%29)

------
clmcleod
I'm a CSCI Master's student who focuses on Machine Learning and Data Science.
I've already started my own company, consulted for large companies, and
developed and open-source application that had over 200,000 unique users. My
true love is data science, but I operate as a fullstack engineer at my company
and have developed extensively for iOS and Android. Also, I have an
undergraduate degree in Electrical Engineering (with an emphasis in Computer
Engineering). Please contact me at the email below with any questions!

Location: Memphis, TN

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Python, R, Scala, Java, C++, CSS, HTML, JS, NodeJS, Theano,
Keras, Pandas, Scikit-learn, Mobile (both iOS and Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Docker, Hadoop, AWS, MEAN, MongoDB, AngularJS, ExpressJS

Résumé/CV:
[http://claymcleod.github.io/cv.pdf](http://claymcleod.github.io/cv.pdf)

Website: [http://claymcleod.github.io](http://claymcleod.github.io)

Email: clay.l.mcleod@gmail.com

------
sidmitra
Location: Remote, willing to relocate

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Mobile(iOS, Android), jQuery, Bootstrap,
Backbone, React, Docker, Vagrant, Ansible, AWS, Golang, Clojure, R, Hadoop

Resume:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra](http://www.linkedin.com/in/sidmitra)

Github: [http://github.com/sidmitra](http://github.com/sidmitra)

Homepage: [http://www.sidmitra.com](http://www.sidmitra.com)

Email: sidmitra.del@gmail.com

Some examples from the portfolio:

* [http://www.igrowfit.com](http://www.igrowfit.com) \- A corporate fitness subscription platform

* [http://www.grapevinelogic.com](http://www.grapevinelogic.com) \- A platform for advertisers to work with Youtube content creators.

* [http://publish.saxo.com](http://publish.saxo.com) \- publishing platform where anyone can publish e-books, and soon printed books (print on demand) and online courses.

* [http://www.cpaselect.com](http://www.cpaselect.com) \- An online marketplace for tax experts. [Formerly Teaspiller, acquired by Intuit]

* [http://www.hypedsound.com](http://www.hypedsound.com) \- A platform for music artists to share their content from various networks.

I am a full stack developer, who's worked extensively with Python/Django. I
also have a background in data science, scipy, numpy, pandas, scikit-learn,
nltk etc.

------
stcolombu
Cagliari, Italy and Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Project Management tools, Advanced Excel, Power Point and other
presentation tools.

Resume/CV: Startup&Business Consultant #Fundraising, #BusinessPlan
#BusinessDevelopment

[https://in.linkedin.com/in/scolombustartupconsultant](https://in.linkedin.com/in/scolombustartupconsultant)

------
wyclif
Location: Philadelphia metro region

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Linux, Python, Django, PostgreSQL, Vagrant, HTML/CSS, bash/zsh,
AWS, Git, SSH. Want to learn/am learning: Ruby, JavaScript

Résumé/CV: on request

Email: wyclif@gmail.com

I'm looking for entry-level or junior dev work and a career change from a
civil engineering background. While I'm a generalist into both front and
backend and will happily accept work on either end, I am most interested in
DevOps and backend. I'm comfortable on the CLI and with vim, tmux, git, ssh,
etc. I also have some sysadmin experience. Excellent soft skills, and I'm
easily in the 99th percentile of English fluency and written communication. If
you need good documentation, technical writing, or even web copy, I can
definitely help you with that if you're willing to carve out time for me in
exchange for helping me improve my programming chops and technical
development. Shoot me a message—I'm hungry to level up.

------
HoloPuff
Location: Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++, C#, Python, Computer vision, OpenGL, DirectX, Cameras,
Sensors, Hardware, Games

Résumé/CV: [http://ShacharWeis.com](http://ShacharWeis.com)

Email: Vice@ookpiklabs.com

I'm a software developer with 20 years of experience. In the past years I've
worked a lot on Computer Vision applications, robotics, 3D/2D graphics using
OpenGL and DirectX, mobile, games and database system.

I have a lot of experience with hardware integration, working with sensors,
quadcopters, 3D printers, etc. I'm a maker at heart and active in the
hackerspace community.

I own and run [http://ookpiklabs.com](http://ookpiklabs.com), we do technology
based workshops for all ages.

Looking for a freelance part-time or full-time contract work. I'm based in
Canada and can work remotely. Check out my CV and portfolio at
[http://ShacharWeis.com](http://ShacharWeis.com)

------
saiko-chriskun
Location: NYC

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, Javascript, Node, Angular, React

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1OuneZB](http://bit.ly/1OuneZB)

Email: neill@nbolt.io

\------------

Hey all! My name's Neill. I'm your local linux enthusiast, web developer,
cyclist, travel bug, anime fan, serial entrepreneur addicted to making cool
stuff with awesome people.

I'm an experienced full-stack engineer and have been working with various
companies and startups over the past four years and have taken on roles that
include quality assurance engineering, frontend web development, mobile
development, backend / database work, linux server administration.. if you
have a vision I can own development from front to back and make it happen.

I'm always on the lookout for awesome workplaces with strong, engineering-
driven culture to connect with and possibly be a part of and help grow. I
learn very quickly and am always excited for whatever comes my way.

------
MarcelCutts
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: For exceptional prospects

Technologies: Comfortable in a wide variety. Recently a lot of ES2015 JS and
Python

Résumé/CV: marcel.gg

Email: me@marcelcutts.com

Full stack engineer looking for challenging work and a great culture.

For the last year and a half I have been working to scale the popular fitness
app, Zombies Run! to the 2.3 million users it has today. Everything from the
core infrastructure and content delivery to new features, such as user
fitness-data syncing and public web interfaces was lovingly designed and
implemented by me.

Most recently, I implemented the company's newest and very successful venture
- real time virtual races. This included not only dealing with real time data,
but a shopping experience, payment systems and internal apps to help us ship
physical goods worldwide via the UK's postal service.

I am very proud of the work I've done for the Zombies, Run folks, and am now
looking for my next challenge.

------
coderKen
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript(Babel->ES6){ NodeJS, AngularJS, ReactJS }, Firebase,
MongoDB, HTML5, CSS3, Bootstrap, Foundation, SASS

Resume/CV: [http://goo.gl/A30kIm](http://goo.gl/A30kIm)

Email: Find it here [http://goo.gl/7UE8Wg](http://goo.gl/7UE8Wg)

Seeking a full-time/contract-to-hire position as a Front-end Javascript
developer. Have 3+ years experience converting Mockups/PSD to code and
creating SPA's.

Some side projects:

[https://goo.gl/rxg2KO](https://goo.gl/rxg2KO)

[https://goo.gl/2BeB9C](https://goo.gl/2BeB9C)

[https://goo.gl/fXmfWK](https://goo.gl/fXmfWK)

[https://goo.gl/QnHbOv](https://goo.gl/QnHbOv)

------
aboutabel
Location: SF Bay Area, CA

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Web Dev, specializing in Full-Stack JavaScript. // FE -
HTML/CSS, Vanilla JS, Angular, React, Backbone, etc. | BE - Node/Express,
NoSQL/SQL databases, RESTful APIs.

Resume/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/y9g3y1hsaln4k98/AbelWangResume.pdf...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/y9g3y1hsaln4k98/AbelWangResume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: alsoabel@gmail.com

============================================

I'm Full-Stack, specializing in full-stack JavaScript. I am strong in both
vanilla JS and MVC frameworks, having built webapps with jQuery, Angular,
Backbone, and React/Redux. I am equally comfortable in the backend, strong
with Node/Express but have enough experience with Python and Ruby to pick up
Django or Rails quickly.

------
AndroidJedi
Location: California

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Android Development, Object Oriented Development, Android SDK,
Android Studio, Eclipse IDE, ADB, Java, C/C++, SQLite, XML, HTML, CSS, Git and
Linux.

I'm an Android Developer, developing mobile apps for phones and tablets. I
have published apps in the Google Play store and full life cycle software
development experience. My Android app development experience, includes:
product concept development, product design, project planning, research and
development, algorithm development, programming, testing, debugging,
publishing apps to the Google Play store and app maintenance.

Email and Resume/CV:
[http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html](http://compxpressinc.com/docs/kpcv.html)

Website: [http://compxpressinc.com](http://compxpressinc.com)

------
iherbig
Location: West Des Moines, IA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C, C++, Rust

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfkw1md73yz1ebu/Resume.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/xfkw1md73yz1ebu/Resume.pdf)

Email: ian.herbig@gmail.com

Github: [http://github.com/iherbig](http://github.com/iherbig)

============

I graduated in December of 2014 with an internship at an enterprise software
company. Since then, I've been looking for more work while toying with my own
things.

I'm not interested in web development in the slightest. On the other hand, I'm
incredibly interested in systems programming. I learn fast and I'm most
comfortable learning on the job. If you have a junior remote position far away
from web development, I'd be thrilled to hear from you.

------
davidWebDev
Location: Denver, Colorado

Remote: Yes(only remote)

Willing to relocate: No

Part Time: Yes

Resume:
[https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55574623/stellarResume.p...](https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/55574623/stellarResume.pdf)

Email: davidthewebdev@gmail.com

Technologies: Java, Groovy, Javascript, CoffeeScript, SQL Ajax, jQuery, Dojo,
AngularJS, three.js, Grails, Node.js, Express, JSF, Jboss Seam, Apache OFBiz,
Sass, CSS3, Susy, Compass, Foundation, Jade, XHTML, JSP, Web Services(RESTful
& WSDL), SOAP, EJB, Hibernate , SQL Server, MySQL, MongoDB, Jboss, Tomcat ,
AWS, Git, Ant, Jenkins, Vi, IntelliJ, Subversion, Grunt

I am a full stack engineer looking for part time work. I have many years of
experience developing high volume, enterprise applications. If interested,
please email me @ davidthewebdev@gmail.com. Thanks! -David

------
point01
Recent CS Undergraduate (received B.Sc. Dec. 2015). Hacking for ~4 years, love
variety and developing interactive experiences. Experience in SF bay / startup
scene.

looking primarily for internships & entry positions in Android development,
Unity & Unreal Engine (especially Virtual Reality applications) & security
engineering.

Primarily looking in San Francisco & Bay Area, open to many other areas.

    
    
      Location: Michigan, USA
      Remote: Open to consideration
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Java, C#, C++, C, Python; Android, Unreal Engine 4, Unity 5; Flask, Docker, AWS, Redis; Linux/Bash, Git, system security
      Résumé/CV: https://github.com/point01/resume_files/blob/master/Resume_Tyler_McCarthy.pdf
      Email: mccartty@mail.gvsu.edu

------
kageneko
I enjoy full stack stuff because I like to know how it all works together and
enjoy UI stuff because I think user experience is a critical thing. Looking
for something full time. I'd like to get into machine learning, natural
language processing, and intelligent agents.

Location: Atlanta, GA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: java, javascript, typescript, perl, angular, jquery, ionic,
cordova, sql, c, some node and mongo and a lot more

Résumé/CV:
[https://github.com/herrevilkitten/resume/blob/master/Resume....](https://github.com/herrevilkitten/resume/blob/master/Resume.pdf)

Github:
[https://github.com/herrevilkitten/](https://github.com/herrevilkitten/)

Email: eric@kidderberg.us

------
rahulroy
Location: New Delhi, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Ruby, Ruby on Rails, AngularJS, Git.

Hi! I'm a computer science graduate, and a Ruby on Rails Developer who is
looking for interesting problems to work on. I've worked on multiple Ruby
applications in my career, and I feel comfortable with Ruby applications.

If given a chance I would love to work on other technologies, as well.
Recently, I've started looking into Elixir and Phoenix Framework. If you wanna
know, what am I upto, then checkout this page
[http://www.newbiedev.com/p/hire-me.html](http://www.newbiedev.com/p/hire-
me.html)

I'll stop here, since all of the relevant information is listed on that page.
Feel free to shoot me an email I love to hear interesting startup stories.

------
lukaslalinsky
Location: Bratislava, Slovakia

Remote: Maybe

Willing to relocate: Yes, almost anywhere

Technologies: Python, C++, Java (just the languages I'm comfortable with, see
my resume for other technologies)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/lalinsky](https://www.linkedin.com/in/lalinsky)

Email: lukas@oxygene.sk

I have been working on the backend side of web applications for 10+ years. I
enjoy doing devops-like work, designing infrastructure and making sure things
in production are running smoothly. I like experimenting with databases and
search technology. I have some knowledge about audio analysis and like working
on music-related software.

I'd probably prefer doing more devops work in the future, but I'm open to
pretty much anything if the project is interesting to me.

------
dorianm

      Location: San Francisco, CA / Troyes, France
      Remote: Rarely
      Willing to relocate: I want to live in San Francisco.
      Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JavaScript/CoffeeScript, and the rest of the stack.
      Résumé/CV: https://doma.io/resume/Dorian-Marie.pdf
      Email: dorian@doma.io
    

I'm a french Full Stack Developer who worked two years for a NYC startup
(Bespoke Post).

I am in San Francisco for two weeks (leaving the 19th of february). Then I
will back in France for six months before being able to start around July.

Some keyword-stuffing to make it easier for people for search for me in the
page: RSpec, HTML, CSS, SASS, SCSS, AngularJS, jQuery, Solr, PostgreSQL,
Bootstrap, Underscore, HAML, Slim, Rabl, Liquid.

------
mcoyle
Location: Vancouver, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, looking to relocate!

Technologies: new product development, CAD, Solidworks, Creo, ProE, injection
molding, hardware, consumer electronics, sheet metal, steel, aluminum

Resume/CV:
[http://mcoyledesign.com/resume.html](http://mcoyledesign.com/resume.html)

Portfolio: [http://mcoyledesign.com/](http://mcoyledesign.com/)

Email: mike@mcoyledesign.com

Lead design engineer on the CLUG bike rack, among others:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/834664305/clug-cycle-
st...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/834664305/clug-cycle-storage-
thats-like-a-hug-for-your-bike)

------
greenyouse
Location: Minneapolis, MN

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Clojure(Script), Om/Reagent, ElasticSearch, Datomic, SQL,
HTML/CSS, Linux (some PHP, Java, and JavaScript too)

Résumé/CV: [https://EdBabcock.com/resume](https://EdBabcock.com/resume)

Email: (str "Ed" '@EdBabcock ".com")

I'm looking for a mid-level, full time position, preferably as a Clojure or
ClojureScript developer. I have worked as a full stack developer in the past
and would be comfortable working on both front-end and back-end tasks.

While I specialize in Clojure(Script), I am aware that it's not the most
common commonly used language. I also have experience working in PHP, Java,
and JavaScript and would be open to a more junior position in them if
available.

------
volkanongun
SEEKING WORK

Location : Ankara, Turkey Remote : Yes Willing to relocate : Yes but not in
one year. So remote only for now. Technologies :

\- Advanced Javascript (ES6, Babel) \- Responsive HTML5 websites, \- SaaS web
apps development \- Backend (node.js) \- Frontend (react.js) \- UI prototypes
\- Wireframes \- user flows \- Git \- agile development \- Unity (for game
development)

Resume : Portfolio ()=> [http://volkanongun.com/](http://volkanongun.com/)
Linkedin ()=> tr.linkedin.com/in/volkanongun Blog ()=>
[http://blog.volkanongun.com](http://blog.volkanongun.com) ()

Email : volkanongun [at] hotmail.com

I'm looking for remote freelance, part-time, full time work. Thanks. Volkan
Ongun

------
scootcho
Location: SF

Remote: Yes, but prefer to work on-site with people

Willing to relocate: depends

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, Redis, Sidekiq, RSpec, React, slim,
Nginx, Unicorn, Pusion Passenger, Git, CSS, CORS, RESTful, JSON, TDD, Linux.

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottyu](https://www.linkedin.com/in/scottyu)

github: [https://github.com/scootcho](https://github.com/scootcho)

Email: scott.tj.yu@gmail.com

Hi guys! My name is Scott, I'm a doer and a quick learner. I enjoy solving
problems for people because it's very rewarding and empowering. I have
traveled to South East Asia and started a company there. Super scrapy and lean
:) I would love to connect, just email me!

------
LiweiZ
Location: Toronto, Canada

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends. (I’m eligible to get a TN Visa to work in the
U.S..)

Part Time: Yes

Technologies: Objective-C, Swift, GoLang

Résumé/CV: [https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-
zhang/2/51/344](https://ca.linkedin.com/pub/liwei-zhang/2/51/344)

Email: matt dot z dot lw at gmail dot com

GitHub: [https://github.com/liweiz](https://github.com/liweiz)

Some of my thoughts:
[https://www.linkedin.com/today/author/6077860](https://www.linkedin.com/today/author/6077860)

I'm open for different kinds of opportunities since I'm an
observer/learner/thinker/doer;)

------
sunyoungkim508
Looking for full-time front-end/full-stack jobs in SF Visit my portfoilo
site([http://sunyoungkim.xyz](http://sunyoungkim.xyz)) to check my projects.

    
    
      Location:SF, CA
      Remote:Yes
      Willing to relocate:No
      Technologies:Javascript, Angular, ReactNative, React, Redux, Node/Express, HTML/CSS, MongoDB, Git, Ionic, Grunt, Gulp, ES6, D3, Heroku, AWS, Docker, jQuery, SASS, Bootstrap, Cordova, Socket.IO, CoffeeScript, Python, Django, PostGres, Mocha, Webpack, Backbone, MySQL
      Résumé/CV:https://www.dropbox.com/s/wu2djoi43h22xk0/new-resume-sunyoungkim.pdf?dl=0
      Email: sunyoungkim508@gmail.com

------
pdx6

      Location: San Francisco, CA
      Remote: On site or Remote
      Willing to relocate: Internationally only
      Technologies: Ubuntu, Centos, FreeBSD, SaltStack, LAMP, Nginx, AWS, ZFS, Memcache
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/32W3Kc
      Email: ballew@gmail.com
    

I specialize in infosec, opssec, devops and sysadmin with a side of netops. I
prefer to work with FreeBSD, but have many years down in the trenches
experience with Linux and Solaris. Most recently I have been working with bare
metal systems but I have a strong preference for AWS deployments. I am
interested in research-oriented work and support, data science, secure
computing, and high performance computing.

------
josuedev
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

    
    
      Remote: yes
    
      Willing to relocate: no
    
      Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, WordPress, Drupal, UI Design/Development, Linux SysAdmin, SEO, AWS, Adobe Creative Suite, 3D modeling, Photography
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/josuepacheco 
    
      Email: @ hnjob .at( josuedev [.do7) com
    
    

About: Hi, I'm Josue.

And I'm a Web Developer / Designer with Linux System Administration and Online
Marketing experience! I have been doing many things on the web (code, design,
marketing, system administration, video, photo, etc) I learn fast and will
work hard to get up to speed, let me know how can we work together.

------
innertracks
Open to full time or contract. Feel free to contact me, I'm looking forward to
talking with you.

    
    
      Location: North of Seattle
    
      Remote: Yes.
    
      Willing to relocate: Short term on-site.
    
      Technologies: ETL, SQL, Database Development, 
      Python, Octave, Machine Learning, Analytics, 
      Health Care, CRM, Linux, Emacs
    
      Résumé/CV: http://www.wmecole.com/p/my-resume.html
    
      Email: wmecole@gmail.com
    

======

    
    
      Recent projects have been with CRMs, ETL, and Wordpress. 
      Natural talent for engineering and picking up new
      concepts fast.  Lately, I've been diving into 
      security and machine learning. My people skills 
      are very strong.

------
adamst85

      Location: Melbourne
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Zend2, Javascript, MySQL, RESTful Web Services, JQuery, Bootstrap, Vagrant, Ansible, Elasticsearch, Logstash, VirtualBox, Python, Atlassian Jira, Atlassian Confluence
      Résumé/CV: https://au.linkedin.com/in/astraube
      Email: strau.be.adam at gmail.com
    

Hi, My name is Adam and I am Full Stack web developer specialising mainly in
back end development. I am currently seeking part time freelance work. I also
have over 4 years experience in setting up and maintaining Atlassian JIRA in a
mainly non IT focused department in a large organisation among other projects.

~~~
adamst85
Also... Github: [https://github.com/adamst85](https://github.com/adamst85)

------
Perados
Location: Thailand (been all around the world)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Hell yeah!

Technologies: Python, Django, Apis, OAuth, REST, PostgreSQL, MySQL,
JavaScript, AngularJS, GNU/Linux, Salt, Proxmox, Linux containers.

Resume/CV: [http://thetravelinghacker.io/static/resume-diego-mora-
cesped...](http://thetravelinghacker.io/static/resume-diego-mora-cespedes.pdf)

GitHub: [https://github.com/Perados](https://github.com/Perados)

Website: [http://thetravelinghacker.io/](http://thetravelinghacker.io/)

Email: d.moracespedes@gmail.com

I love what I do, I love learning, I love teaching. I am a passionate hacker.

------
brightsize
Location: Spokane, WA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly, with preference for major North American or
western-European cities (hello Berlin!).

Technologies: Python, Scala, Flask, Django, Postgres/PostGIS, AppEngine, AWS,
CoffeeScript, AngularJS, Twilio, Linux.

Résumé/CV: [http://goo.gl/DR0LD5](http://goo.gl/DR0LD5)

Email: hn.leak@spamgourmet.com

Hi, I'm Eric. I'm primarily back-end focused, mostly Python and micro-
frameworks these days, backed by relational or object stores. I'm interested
in functional programming (have Scala experience), GIS, working with large
datasets, and security issues (have previously held CISSP creds). Open to relo
if all goes well remotely at first.

------
rabc
Location: São Paulo, Brazil

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes (currently looking for opportunities in Canada)

Technologies: Objective-C, iOS, Python, Flask, RabbitMQ, MongoDB, PostgreSQL.

Résumé/CV: [https://br.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-
borelli-6080408](https://br.linkedin.com/in/ricardo-borelli-6080408) and
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ricardo](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ricardo)

Email: ricardo.abc at gmail dot com

I'm a long-time iOS developer, with experience with server-side development
using Python and Flask. I'm currenly looking for a job in Canada and I'll
start the immigration process in the next months.

------
lilpirate
Location: India

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript, Angular, NodeJS, AWS, Docker, PHP

Résumé:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/zdodyzdied0qi46/kapeel_sable.pdf](https://www.dropbox.com/s/zdodyzdied0qi46/kapeel_sable.pdf)

Email: me [@] kapeels [.] net

I will graduate in CS in a few months and want to start a career abroad. I
have been freelancing since 2010 until last year mostly working on web
projects. I made a Twitter tool when I was 17 and it's a hit with 200k+ users
to this day. I did an internship at a Berlin startup last summer. I'm good
with JavaScript, both in front-end and back-end. Willing to learn new tech and
move further down the stack.

------
KateWhalen
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe

Technologies: JavaScript, Python, HTML and CSS. Playing with Django, NodeJS,
and SQL

github: [https://github.com/katebee](https://github.com/katebee)

twitter: [https://twitter.com/KateAWhalen](https://twitter.com/KateAWhalen)

Email: mail@kate.gg

Junior developer looking for a great company where I can contribute to
interesting work and further develop my skills.

My background is in medical devices and business analysis, but like many, I
have decided to pursue software full time.

I have been working hard to grow my developer skills for the last year; if you
have any upcoming intern or junior developer positions please send me an
email.

------
kuhasuki
Location: San Francisco Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, PostgresQL, React, D3, Bootstrap, Webpack, Git,
jQuery, HTML/CSS, Python, Node, AWS

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.linkedin.com/in/kucharskipiotr](http://www.linkedin.com/in/kucharskipiotr)

Portfolio: [http://pkucharski.io](http://pkucharski.io)

Email: kuhasuki@gmail.com

Just completed App Academy
([http://www.appacademy.io](http://www.appacademy.io)) where I solidified my
knowledge of full stack web development. I am framework agnostic, but I am
most familiar with Ruby on Rails REST API + React front-end.

------
crisopolis
Location: Saint Petersburg, FL, USA

Remote: Yes, currently a remote employee.

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere.

Technologies: Elixir, JavaScript, NoSQL, SQL, HTML/CSS, React, Python,
Node.js, Meteor.js, Vue.js, Nodaljs, Express, Mongo, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV:
[http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html](http://chriscombs.me/resume/resume.html)

Email: Hey@ChrisCombs.me

Currently making a dispatch system for local responders with
[http://www.nodaljs.com/](http://www.nodaljs.com/) for backend API and Vue.js
for Frontend.

Looking for full stack/frontend or backend development work with great company
and great culture. Remote, OK!

------
vshan
Looking for Internships.

I'm an undergraduate at a well known Indian engg. university, and have nearly
6 years of programming experience. I enjoy system-level engineering,
functional programming and concurrent programming.

Location: Bangalore | Mumbai, India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, C++, Haskell, Ruby, Java, SQL, Shell Scripting, Python,
JavaScript, HTML, CSS, CoffeeScript, Yesod, Ruby on Rails, OpenCV, Sinatra,
Scilab

Resume/CV:
[https://github.com/vshan/resume/blob/master/Vinay_Bhat_Resum...](https://github.com/vshan/resume/blob/master/Vinay_Bhat_Resume.pdf)

Email: vinaybhat001 <at> gmail <dot> com

Strong learner and adapter.

------
josuedev
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: PHP, JavaScript, HTML, CSS, WordPress, Drupal, UI
Design/Development, Linux SysAdmin, SEO, AWS, Adobe Creative Suite, 3D
modeling

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/josuepacheco](https://www.linkedin.com/in/josuepacheco)

Email: @ hnjob .at( josuedev [.do7) com

About: Hi, I'm Josue.

And I'm a Web Developer / Designer with Linux System Administration and Online
Marketing experience! I have been doing many things on the web (code, design,
marketing, system administration, video, photo, etc) I learn fast and will
work hard to get up to speed, let me know how can we work together.

------
krapp

        Location: near Austin, TX
        
        Remote: yes
        
        Willing to relocate: no
        
        Technologies: HTML, CSS, javascript, C#, PHP (Wordpress, 
                      Slim Framework and Laravel 4), SQL
        
        Resume/CV: https://linkedin.com/in/kennethrapp
                   https://behance.net/kennethrapp
                   https://github.com/kennethrapp
    
        Email: kennethrapp1@gmail.com
    
        Recent CS graduate, focusing on business application programming, 
        with a background  in web and graphic design, and a hobbyist game 
        developer.

------
mbodea
Location: Oradea, Romania

Remote: yes, preferably

Willing to relocate: yes

Technologies: PHP (ZF, Symfony), Python (Django, Flask), MySQL, PostgreSQL,
Redis, MongoDB, Javascript (vanilla, jQuery), CSS, HTML5

Résumé/CV:
[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wZ3zZ0OEWVbqjAKfJVjlnVY0...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1wZ3zZ0OEWVbqjAKfJVjlnVY0Ss0NBeOvGzN2oPaL200/edit?usp=sharing)

Email: mbodea@gmail. com

Full stack developer with 10+ years of web development. Other: project
management, hiring, mentoring and cofounding a startup. I would love getting
some exposure to machine learning applications (especially using Python).

------
dogancelik
Location: Europe (Turkey)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: JavaScript/Node.js, HTML5/CSS, Python, C#, MySQL/MongoDB, CI

Résumé/CV: [https://dogancelik.com/cv.html](https://dogancelik.com/cv.html)

Github: [https://github.com/dogancelik](https://github.com/dogancelik)

Email: hn (at) dogancelik (dot) com

Hello, I'm Doğan. I have more than 5 years of experience in web and software
development. I prefer front-end work. I have experience in Express.js,
socket.io, Angular, MongoDB. I'm familiar with build tools and preprocessors
like Gulp, Jade, Sass and Browserify.

------
agilebyte

      Front-End Engineer
      Location: Europe (Czech Republic)
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes, within Europe
      Technologies: React.js/Flux, JavaScript
      Résumé/CV: http://radekstepan.com/
      Email: dev@radekstepan.com
    

A Front-End Engineer with 10 years HTML/CSS (PHP, Python), 5 years JavaScript
(Backbone, canJS, Ractive) and exclusively React.js/Flux for the past year.
Worked in UK, Canada in the past.
[https://github.com/radekstepan/burnchart](https://github.com/radekstepan/burnchart)

------
bjacobel
Location: Boston/Cambridge, MA, US

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: ES6/React, Python/Django, Ruby/Rails, Go

Resume: [https://bjacobel.com/resume](https://bjacobel.com/resume)

Email: brian at bjacobel.com

Looking for work as a frontend or full-stack developer at a small-to-mid size
company building something that helps people. I've just done a stint in the
marketing/adtech/ecommerce space and I'm looking for a change. Let's get
together and build something that lets people inform themselves, stay safe or
live their lives better. I'm bjacobel on most platforms, feel free to connect.

------
SJMosley
Location: Orlando, FL

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, I would love to live on the West Coast, but would
strongly consider Europe also.

Technologies: C#, Web(HTML5,CSS3,Javascript), C++, Unity, Game Design, Project
Management, Jira, Trello

Résumé/CV:
[http://www.sjmosley.com/resume.html](http://www.sjmosley.com/resume.html)

Email: samueljmosley@gmail.com

I am a game designer looking to move into product management. My background in
computer science, design, and project management support this transition, and
allow me to communicate effectively with departments and quickly make informed
decisions on many fronts.

------
zboerner
I'm a jack-of-all-trades with experience in dev ops, testing, and requirements
development. I design systems that are extensible, reliable, and modular and
help teams improve their processes to work with their natural working style.

Location: Broomfield, CO

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: C++/C/Python/MySQL/NVMe/Git/JIRA/Linux Administration/Bash

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/1hn9n69bosp8cvt/ZacharyBoernerResu...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/1hn9n69bosp8cvt/ZacharyBoernerResumeJanuary2016.pdf?dl=0)

Email: Zachary.Boerner+HN@gmail.com

------
sweenzor
Uber Advanced Technologies Center — Pittsburgh — Full Time

We focus on vehicle autonomy, mapping and automotive safety systems. We're
hiring across a range of specialties to support this work: machine learning,
planning, control, mapping, perception and simulation.

We're also looking for exceptional product managers and software engineers, no
robotics or automotive experience necessary. iOS and backend engineers
(python, golang, c++) particularly.

[http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php](http://www.uberatc.com/careers.php) or
send me an email: sweeney@uber.com

~~~
fieldforceapp
Hi, I think you want to repost on this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11012044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11012044)

~~~
sweenzor
oh dang it.

------
fruiapps
SEEKING WORK Location: San Francisco, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Short term on-site possible

Technologies: ReactJS, JavaScript, Django, Flask, Angular JS, AWS Email: sales
[@] apcelent [dot] com

We are a bunch of hard-working tech founders putting together this web shop,
to help build and scale awesome products.

We in our previous avatars have built, payment processing gateways(acquired),
ERPs, CRMs, hyperlocal apps, RESTful APIs for banking systems, and much more.

Our team comprises of Mobile Developers, Infrastructure Engineers to AI
Researchers.

We do maintain an active tech blog -
[http://blog.apcelent.com](http://blog.apcelent.com)

------
bliti
# Wrote it in code if you are interested:
[https://ideone.com/qF8FGh](https://ideone.com/qF8FGh)

Software engineer with 5+ years of experience working with web stacks, mobile
and desktop. Currently working as technical lead on startup that is not
financially stable. Looking to join a good team. Remote is good but will
relocate if the offer is too good to pass up. I'm a self starter with a knack
for writing code that minimizes technical debt.

Technologies: Python, Django', Flask , Go, Java.

Location: Caribbean, US citizen.

Remote: Will work remotely.

Willing to relocate: Will relocate.

Email in profile. :)

------
ethangj
Location: Washington DC

Remote: Yes

Email: ethangj@gmail.com

Resume:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/ethangjones](https://www.linkedin.com/in/ethangjones)

\---

I’m a marketing / product consultant with a focus on data and research driven
analysis to help early stage startups find the right idea / prune the wrong
ones.

I’ve consulted with TechStars alums, nonprofits, small businesses, ecommerce
sites and more. Past life cofounded a boutique data-driven marketing agency
and a consumer/social startup.

I can help with customer acquisition, product strategy or even understanding
your startup’s market.

------
hobolord
Location: Vancouver, BC, Canada

Remote: Yes, preferred not though

Willing to relocate: Yes, anywhere

Technologies: Python, Flask, PostgreSQL, R, HTML/CSS, C, electronics/hardware
prototyping

Résumé/CV:[https://www.dropbox.com/s/asg1cqlluv6jlwe/billy-
resume.pdf?d...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/asg1cqlluv6jlwe/billy-
resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: billy <at> billyfung dot com

Always looking for new problems to learn and more importantly, a great team to
work with. Very interested in data science, but also love working with
customers and trying to solve their needs.

------
jsnbyh
Location: Los Angeles, CA (91773)

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Golang, Puppet, Perl, PHP, Python, MySQL, Redis, Memcached,
Cloudstack, AWS, Redhat/CentOS/Fedora, Ubuntu, Docker

Resume:
[http://geek.jasonhancock.com/resume/](http://geek.jasonhancock.com/resume/)

Email:
[http://geek.jasonhancock.com/contact/](http://geek.jasonhancock.com/contact/)

Looking for: FTE or part-time contract work building webapps, building CI
pipelines, working with containers, or other interesting work.

------
VarunAgw
Location: India Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes (Looking for a 6-12 month long international
internship)

Technologies: Backend Web Development (Open to other programming related role
too)

Résumé/CV: [https://varunagw.com/resume](https://varunagw.com/resume)

Email: Varun@VarunAgw.com

I had 2 internships in the past and have participated in Google Summer of Code
and Google Code In. Other than this, I am self taught and need very little
guidance to work. Currently looking for a 6-12 month long international
internship position.

------
korniltsev
Location: Saint-Petersburg, Russia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Android, Java, Groovy, JS, RxJava, JUnit, Mockito, Espresso,
SQLite, NDK, C, Ember.js

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/rr3q95dfkzsk98n/cv.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/rr3q95dfkzsk98n/cv.pdf?dl=0)

Email: korniltsev.anatoly@gmail.com

Seeking a position as an android developer. I enjoy developing mobile
applications since Android 1.6. I have 3+ years experience in Android
development (mostly social apps). Ready to work remotely or relocate.

------
tonym9428

      Location: Pittsburgh, PA
    
      Remote: Open to relocation or remote
    
      Willing to relocate: Yes
    
      Technologies: SQL, R, Python
    
      Résumé/CV: www.mathewanalytics.com/hire-me
    
      Email: mathewanalytics@gmail.com
    
    

I'm an analyst and applied statistician who is looking to continue working in
the area of data munging and predictive modeling. Would like to take one step
further to the data science side in terms of technical skills, so learning and
development are really important.

------
ghoul2
Location: India

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

End to end dev/architect, very experienced. Extensive hardware, software, IoT
experience (FPGAs, devices drivers, Microcontrollers, ARM, TI DSP, TI Da
Vinci/Sitara/Beaglebone, Raspberry Pi, USB peripheral, custom hardware)

Android, Linux. C, Python, Java, Signal Processing Algorithms (Matlab, Octave,
Scilab), Machine Learning.

Willing and able to quickly learn and deploy whatever is needed to make a
project/product successful.

Please email! I love working on new products and with small teams. Lots of
experience with remote work.

No RoR, web design.

------
floating_cloud
Location : UK.

Remote : Yes, and willing to travel.

Willing to relocate : Yes.

Technologies : C, EC++, low-level middle-ware and OS services development for
mobile/consumer devices, Linux, SDLC, Git, *nix systems programming,
familiarity with C++11/14, HTML, CSS and JavaScript.

Quick learner, with ability to work on multiple projects and various platforms
and technologies.

Résumé :
[https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ajit_kamat](https://careers.stackoverflow.com/ajit_kamat)

Email : ajit [dot] kamat [at] live [dot] in

------
amensiko
Looking for internships.

I'm a Computer Science student at Trinity College, CT.

Location: Hartford, CT, USA

Remote: NO

Willing to relocate: YES

Technologies: Java, C, Swift, Python, iOS and Android development, HTML and
CSS, ActionScript

Resume/CV: [https://www.linkedin.com/in/anastasija-
mensikova-793a82107](https://www.linkedin.com/in/anastasija-
mensikova-793a82107)
[https://github.com/amensiko](https://github.com/amensiko)

Email: mensikova.anastasija@gmail.com

------
felixmc
Location: Salt Lake City, Utah

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: after November 2016

Technologies: Node.js, Java, Scala, Swift, MySQL, Mongo, C#, front-end web dev
(js, jquery, angular, react, css3, less, etc)

Resume: [https://felixmilea.com/resume.pdf](https://felixmilea.com/resume.pdf)

Blog: [https://felixmilea.com/](https://felixmilea.com/)

Github: [https://github.com/felixmc](https://github.com/felixmc)

Email: felixmilea@gmail.com

------
bohnej

      Location: Memphis, TN, USA
      Remote: yes
      Willing to relocate: yes
      Technologies: Java, Android, Android SDK, PHP
      Résumé/CV: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-MwRLCUt-yIcy1rQ0tsTHlDek0/view?usp=sharing
      Portfolio:
      https://github.com/John61590
      https://play.google.com/store/apps/developer?id=John+Bohne
      Email: johnbohne1 /** gmail */

------
git-pull
Location: Chicago

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: maybe!

Technologies: Python (flask, django), Node.js (express, gulp, backbone),
Javascript (backbone), Linux (ubuntu, debian), Postgres, Stripe

Workflows: agile / aha / slack / hipchat / skype

Résumé/CV: [https://github.com/tony](https://github.com/tony),
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/tony](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/tony)
Email: tony at git-pull.com

------
jacksonbrsrd
Location: SF Bay Area

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Negotiable

Technologies: JS, React, Redux, Node, Meteor. Full-stack & DevOps capable.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5Hr9E7EPitDMnFaZWtkcWpMeTg...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5Hr9E7EPitDMnFaZWtkcWpMeTg/view?usp=sharing)

Github: [http://github.com/jacksonbrsrd](http://github.com/jacksonbrsrd)

Email: jacksonbrsrd@gmail.com

------
kronos_vano
Location: UTC+3

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: not earlier than 2017

Technologies:

Senior backend developer (with ruby stack).

Have huge experience in Ruby (over 10 years), working as a team leader for 4
years.

I'm willing to move on to another technology stack: clojure or golang (have
some experience with both) or scala/elixir/erlang (newbie)

Keywords in one list: mysql, mongodb, rabbitmq, redis, aws, chef, git.

Less experienced with: postgresql, packer, terraform, docker, ansible

Available for part-time till summer afterwards I'm ready to work full-time.

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: kronos@realisticgroup.com

------
laxk
Location: US

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: GoLang, Java, Python, JavaScript, RESTful Web Services, AWS,
Linux, CI, CD, Vagrant, Docker, Ansible, VirtualBox, and many others. I'm
always willing to learn something new.

Résumé/CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwXZOeDh_Z28OE9rNEpad0Q4R0E...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BwXZOeDh_Z28OE9rNEpad0Q4R0E/view?usp=sharing)

Email: laxkin (at) gmail (dot) com

------
bkhinshaw
Location: Riverside, CA

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (Angular, Node, Polymer), Python (Django & Flask),
C++, x86 Assembly(MASM)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonhinshaw](https://www.linkedin.com/in/brandonhinshaw)

Email: bkhinshaw (at) gmail (dot) com

I like working on the back-end, but can do front-end as well. Mixture of
college courses in CS and self-taught. Former experience in QA.

------
gmcerveny
Location: San Antonio, TX

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Short term on-site possible

Technologies: Music Tech, iOS, JavaScript

Email: greg.cerveny@gmail.com

\---

I'm a startup developer with experience in mobile (iOS) and full stack
(node.js) applications. I focus mainly on music tech meaning audio, midi, and
new instruments. I've worked as an iOS developer at Occipital, an associate at
Techstars, and technical co-founder on two music tech startups, the last of
which went through Stanford's StartX program.

------
nolan_cao
Location: Beijing, China

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes, preferably North America

Technologies: C/C++, web technologies (HTML, CSS, JavaScript), web browser
engines, 2d/3d graphics, Android

Résumé/CV:
[http://sevenstars.github.io/nolan_cao_resume.pdf](http://sevenstars.github.io/nolan_cao_resume.pdf)

Email: nolan.robin.cao@gmail.com

Hi, I'm Nolan, a software engineer with 5+ years of experience working with
mobile and web applications.

------
kornakiewicz
Location: EU - currently Poland, but I want to relocate.

Remote: Yes, also able to work during US time zones

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, but I'm able to pick up another back-end
languages/frameworks (and will be happy with that)

Résumé/CV:
[https://pl.linkedin.com/in/kornakiewicz](https://pl.linkedin.com/in/kornakiewicz)

Email: krzysztofkornakiewicz <<at>> gmail <<dot>> com

------
pattle
Location: London, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: I'm a full stack developer based in the UK with over 5 years of
experience. I'm currently working with HTML, CSS (LESS and SASS), HTML5,
Canvas, JS (Backbone, React, jQuery), PHP and MySQL.

[http://www.chrispattle.com](http://www.chrispattle.com)

[http://github.com/pattle](http://github.com/pattle)

Email: chris.pattle@gmail.com

------
davidwparker
Location: Denver, CO, United States

Remote: Yes

Relocate: No

Technologies: Ruby, Rails, JavaScript, AngularJS, ReactJS (limited), Python

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdavidwparker](https://www.linkedin.com/in/iamdavidwparker)

Github: [https://github.com/davidwparker](https://github.com/davidwparker)

Email: davidwparker {{at}} gmail {{dot}} com

NOTE: Mainly looking for contract work.

------
Joshen5252
Location: San Diego

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope

Technologies: Google.

Description: I am looking for new SEO and digital marketing work. From
technical onsite SEO to starting a campaign from the scratch, I got you. I can
also write some code, analyze data, create content, and design. Industries:
security, travel, hospitality, e-commerce, science, and more.

Résumé/CV: [http://pullmkt.com](http://pullmkt.com)

Email: josh pullmkt com

------
akrakesh
Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: UI, UX, iOS, Android, Web, HTML & CSS

Portfolio: [http://radesign.in/portfolio](http://radesign.in/portfolio)

Blog: [http://radesign.in/blog](http://radesign.in/blog)

Email: [http://radesign.in/contact](http://radesign.in/contact)

------
moshthepitt
Location: Kenya

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Javascript (Angular, jQuery), HTML, CSS, Redis,
MySQL, PostgreSQL

Résumé/CV: [http://jayanoris.com/resume/](http://jayanoris.com/resume/)

Email: k@jayanoris.com

I am a self taught full stack generalist with 5 years experience, launched
hundreds of sites, former accountant that values learning and delivering
what's needed.

------
djent
Graduating in Spring 2017 with a BS in computer science

Location: Providence, Rhode Island

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: maybe in 2017

Technologies: Perl, Go, Git, SQL, Lua, Linux

CV:
[https://stackoverflow.com/cv/patrickhurd](https://stackoverflow.com/cv/patrickhurd)

Github: [https://github.com/djent-](https://github.com/djent-)

Email: patrick d0t hurd d0t 1995 @ gmail.com

------
kiril-me
Location: Riga, Latvia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: San Francisco Bay Area

Technologies: Java, distributed systems, performance analysis, data
visualization and Web.

Résumé/CV:
[https://lv.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov](https://lv.linkedin.com/in/kmenshikov)

Email: kmenshikov@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/kiril-me](https://github.com/kiril-me)

------
jeanrick
Location: Kingston, Jamaica

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Python, Django, Flask, HTML, Javascript, CSS/SCSS/Stylus, Java,
Objective-C, Swift

Résumé/CV: [https://www.dropbox.com/s/7je1vynhd45okd1/Jean-
Paul%20Rose%2...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/7je1vynhd45okd1/Jean-
Paul%20Rose%20-%20Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: jeanrick@gmail.com

------
nicholas73
I'm an electronics engineer looking for a switch to programming or something
that combines the two. Am interested in fintech as well.

Location: SF Bay Area, preferably south bay or along CalTrain

Remote: Open either way

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Python, HTML/CSS/JS, jQuery, Java, Bootstrap, web2py, App Engine

Example work: [http://sudokuisland.com](http://sudokuisland.com)

Email: nicholas73@gmail.com

------
micwawa
Location : USA West coast, near an airport, but not near a major tech hub.

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: No.

Technologies: Matlab, Python, and lots of geometry. Looking to do some machine
learning.

CV: 20+ refereed papers. 2 NSF grants. Ph.D in math, postdoc at an Ivy.
Currently Assistant Professor.

Email : mwfd541 @gmail

Sorry to be cagey, but I'm keeping secret my fantasy of becoming a data
scientist, lest I be labeled an apostasy by my colleagues.

------
renatko
Hi! I'm looking for a job backend developer (php-stack).

 _Location_ : Russia, Perm

 _Remote_ : Yes

 _Willing to relocate_ : No

 _Technologies_ : PHP, phpUnit, YII, Symfony components, Laravel,
SlimFramework, MySQL, PostgreSQL, Redis, Memcached, HTML5, CSS3, JS, jQuery,
PrototypeJS, Grunt, Gulp, Linux, Docker, RabbitMQ, GIT, CI, develop and using
APIs, mongoDb, nodeJS

 _Email_ : renatbilalov [at] gmail [dot] com

More than 9 years of experience

------
mbelsky
Hello! My name is Maxim and I provide mobile solutions for Any Size
Businesses. Since 2012 year I specialize in native Android and iOS
applications development.

Location: Russia, Novosibirsk (GMT +6)

Remote: Yes

Technologies: Mobile Apps, Android, iOS, Java, Obj-C/Objective-C, Swift

Résumé & Portfolio: [http://goo.gl/vzQgMS](http://goo.gl/vzQgMS)

Email: public.belsky at gmail.com

------
leilucero
Justworks Inc: New York City, NY - Fulltime - Onsite Only - Will relocate

Site Reliability Engineers - Web Developers - Front-end Engineers - Security
Engineers - iOS Developers - Business Intelligence Analysts - Product
Designers and more! [http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp](http://bit.ly/1NMwpCp) OR email
jobs@justworks.com

~~~
loumf
This is the who wants to be hired thread. You want this one:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11012044](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11012044)

------
ChrisChurch
Location: Northern Virginia, Washington, D.C., Maryland

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Possibly

Technologies: WordPress, Adobe Creative Design, Google Apps, Canva, Slack,
Automation Tools, Ecommerce, SEO/SEM, SMM, Research & Analytics, Social Media
Networks, SaaS.

Resume: [https://sumry.me/cchurch](https://sumry.me/cchurch)

email: ChristopherHChurch [at] gmail [dot] com

------
RobotCaleb
I'm particularly interested in exploring the VR space, but am willing to talk
with anyone here. Full time or contract.

    
    
      Location: Denver CO
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Probably not, let's talk
      Technologies: C#, C++, Game, Simulation, see resume
      Résumé/CV: https://goo.gl/NGNMw2
      Email: In resume

------
adamcanady

      Location: Minneapolis, Minnesota
      Remote: Yes.
      Willing to relocate: No.
      Technologies: Python, Node.js, Meteor, HTML5/CSS3/JS (lots of past frontend work 
        with SCSS, Rails, Flask, PostgreSQL, MySQL, Mongo). 
        Some Scala, Java, and Go as well.
      Résumé/CV: https://wheat.co
      Email: hello@wheat.co

------
exo_duz
Location: San Francisco, CA / Perth, Australia

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Javascript (jQuery), HTML, CSS, PHP (CakePHP), MySQL, React
(Beginner), Web Development Lifecycle, Swift (Beginner)

Résumé/CV:
[https://linkedin.com/in/robinjulius](https://linkedin.com/in/robinjulius)

Email: robin.julius@gmail.com

------
markprovan
Location: Glasgow, Scotland

Remote: Yes or In House

Willing to relocate: For the right role.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, JS (Ember), Golang (Learning)

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/mqi35vclrbuff2c/cv_markprovan.pdf?...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/mqi35vclrbuff2c/cv_markprovan.pdf?dl=0)

Email: markgprovan@gmail.com

------
dcorrea
Location: NYC

Remote: OK

Willing to relocate: Only in the Northeast

Technologies: Ruby on Rails, Go, JS, Java, Android, Python, Swift

CV:
[https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LwZNRZpsjDNF9tTkNpRGFYemM...](https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B8LwZNRZpsjDNF9tTkNpRGFYemM/view?usp=sharing)

email: davidcroz [at] gmail.com

------
jivux
Location: Mexico

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C++, Python, Obj-C, Swift, C#, Bash, Qt, Unity3D, Django,
Vagrant, PostgreSQL, Git

Resume:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/q51rieu3ei5zg15/Resume.pdf?dl=0](https://www.dropbox.com/s/q51rieu3ei5zg15/Resume.pdf?dl=0)

Email: ivoreroman@gmail.com

------
philippnagel
I am looking for a technical writing internship this summer.

While studying Philosophy & Informatics, I am working at an IoT startup in
Technical Customer Support. I have been exposed to technical writing there and
would love to build upon that.

Location: Munich, Germany

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: HTML/CSS, Javascript, Node.js

Résumé/CV: On request

Email: phil@philippnagel.com

------
martins_berents
Location: Latvia

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: Javascript, Python, Node, Express, Django, Flask, Postgress,
Unix

Résumé:
[http://careers.stackoverflow.com/martinsberents](http://careers.stackoverflow.com/martinsberents)

Email: martins[dot]berents[at][the great search engine inventor][dot]com

------
v1k1n
Location: Remote

    
    
      Remote: Yes  
    
      Willing to relocate: No 
     
      Technologies: Linux, Bash, AWS, Apache, Middleware, LAMP, SSL Certs, Web Security, Dovecot, Postfix
    
      Résumé/CV: https://www.linkedin.com/in/ebond007
    
      Email: eric@ericbond.net

------
dhirajbajaj
Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies/Skills: Ruby on Rails Stack, Material Design Lite/Bootstrap

Profile:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/dbkooper](https://www.linkedin.com/in/dbkooper)

Email: dhirajbajaj50[at]gmail[dot]com

Seeking: UI work in Material Design/Bootstrap

------
Buetol
Gonna come back to Europe and looking for new things.

I do Python/React/js stuff. Especially into open-source and
crawling/scrapping.

Website + infos: dam.io.

    
    
      Location: Europe
      Remote: Ok
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Résumé/CV: dam.io + dam.io/cv.pdf
      Email: d@dam.io

------
L-Logic
Location: New York, NY

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: iOS, Swift, some Objective-C

Résumé/CV:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/larrynatalicio](https://www.linkedin.com/in/larrynatalicio)

Email: larryn009 (at) gmail (dot) com

------
pknerd
Location: Karachi, Pakistan

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: It depends.

Technologies: Ruby/Rails, PHP(Laravel,CI, Core), Python, Browser Extensions

Résumé/CV:
[https://justpaste.it/adnanprofile](https://justpaste.it/adnanprofile)

Email: kadnan@gmail.com

------
theneb
I'm a game developer who loves working on team ware.

Location: Liverpol, UK

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocaet: Yes

Technologies: C++, C#, Python, Unity, Unreal

Résumé/CV:
[http://github.com/pbrooks/HireMe](http://github.com/pbrooks/HireMe)

Email: mail@pbrooks.net

------
fandawg195
Front-End UI Web Developer

Location: Chicago

Remote: Yes (preferred)

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: HTML5, CSS3, JavaScript, jQuery, AngularJS, Node.js, JSON, Adobe
CS, Ruby on Rails, Twitter Bootstrap, SASS, LESS, Stylus and AJAX, UI
Prototyping, Grunt

Email: sanjs255/at/gmail (Mention HN please)

------
f14c0
Location: Colombia, South America

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Nope, but willing to visit HQ's for some periods of time.

Technologies: Python,django, flask,JS, node, angular. Front end techs (HTML,
CSS), eager for learn and teach new things

Résumé/CV: julian-vega.co

Email: jcvgalfonso[at]gmail.com

------
29J
Location: London, England

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Common Lisp, Bitcoin

Résumé/CV: [http://hn201512.no-
ip.org:8080/sentient?resource=resume.pdf](http://hn201512.no-
ip.org:8080/sentient?resource=resume.pdf)

Email: as on CV

------
arvindravi
Location: Bangalore, IN

Remote: Yes

Willing to Relocate: Yes

Technologies: JS, Rails, Node, Meteor, iOS, Swift.

Resume:
[http://registry.jsonresume.org/arvind](http://registry.jsonresume.org/arvind)

Email: arvind.ravi -at- icloud -dot- com

------
msagimbekov
Location: Almaty, Kazakhstan

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: Java, Spring, Lucene, HibernateSearch, Mobile Apps, Back-End
development

Résumé/CV: [https://goo.gl/sab31g](https://goo.gl/sab31g)

Email: madi.sagimbekov@gmail.com

------
daliso

      Location: London, UK
      Remote: Yes
      Willing to relocate: Yes
      Technologies: Swift, Python, Ruby on Rails
      Résumé/CV: http://bit.ly/1RmLFto
      Email: dz@dtl.email

------
ElSergio217
Location: NYC

Remote: No

Willing to relocate: Only in US

Technologies: Unity3D, Nodejs, JS, HTML, CSS

Portfolio/Website:
[http://elsergio217.github.io/](http://elsergio217.github.io/)

Email: sergioa.garcia217@gmail.com

------
aurri
Location: Northern Europe

Remote: Yes!

Willing to relocate: Nope

80% front-end / 20% back-end guy, passionate about minimalism and good design.
JavaScript freak.

Portfolio: [http://neeeat.com](http://neeeat.com)

------
ptothek2
Location: Boston, MA

Remote: yes

Willing to relocate: no

Technologies: Engineering Mgmt, people

Résumé/CV: [http://linkedin.com/in/pktwo](http://linkedin.com/in/pktwo)

Email: pete.karl at gmail

------
CodeAngel
Location: Lagos, Nigeria

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: No

Technologies: PHP/Laravel Java EE (JSF, JAX-RS)

Résumé/CV:[http://bit.ly/203q1KS](http://bit.ly/203q1KS)

Email: danverem@gmail.com

------
nick2
Location: London UK

Remote: YES

Willing to relocate: only EU

Technologies: iOS, swift, objective-C

Résumé/CV: [http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori](http://bit.ly/1uh9Ori)

Email: nickiosdev+hn@gmail.com

------
ersoft
Location: Bucharest, Romania

Remote: Yes

Willing to relocate: Maybe. Also, short term on-site possible

Technologies: Go, Elixir, Rails, Mesos, Kubernetes, DevOps

Email: teodor.pripoae@[google email service]

------
coroutines
Location: Oakland, California (neighboring San Francisco across the bay..)

Relocation: Yes (with assistance) - San Francisco, San Diego, Seattle,
Portland, Chicago, New York City

Technologies: JS/Coffeescript, MEAN, Node.js, Mongo/MySQL/Postgres/SQlite/SQL,
IRC, Redis, Linux, SPAs, HTML/CSS/jQuery, git, Docker, React, Express,
Backbone, Angular (still a little fresh..)

Resume/CV: PDF:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8enB3ZVRXcFl1eT...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8enB3ZVRXcFl1eTQ)
MS Word:
[https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8SGJxSzIyd1FVUV...](https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B-KnHM7a2EJ8SGJxSzIyd1FVUVE)

Email: coroutines@gmail.com

Github: [https://github.com/blitmap](https://github.com/blitmap)

Languages: C, C++ (variadic templates still scare me), Lua (+C API),
Javascript, Coffeescript, Perl, PHP, Python (-C API), Ruby (-Rails)

Looking For: Technical Support, Backend Engineer, Frontend Engineer (junior),
Fullstack Engineer (junior), Technical Editor, QA Testing

I live close to San Francisco - I am across the bridge in Oakland. I am a 2013
graduate from community college (AS in Computer Science and Computer
Networking). I have been programming since the age of 15 - since my friends on
Internet Relay Chat (IRC) got me interested in IRC server design, botnets and
abusing raw sockets for fun and profit (I wrote a small service to lie to
traceroute and spoof additional endpoints). I have worked as a lead
documentation editor and a system administrator (and enjoyed it!) for 8 years
at a small scale (8-14 servers). I take pride in my ability to learn
independently but I have also disciplined myself to get a formal education
(associate degree in CS & Computer Networking). I plan to continue my
education toward a Masters in Computer Science but I need to focus on closer
employment right now. I am passionate about backend design and network
programming. I love learning and consuming protocols but I am also trying to
grow into the mold of a frontend developer as I see traditional desktop
applications being ported to the web as 'the future'.

I am looking for somewhere to get my feet wet among a team of friendly like-
minded individuals. Business networking is important to me and I would like to
gain more opportunities in this area. I would be happy to even move into a
position where I'm simply maintaining a project. I have been through several
tutorials for Angular, Backbone, Ember, Meteor, and React. I feel capable but
not wise about how to make use of them. My preference is React as it is very
easy to integrate into a project alongside an existing framework like Ember. I
consider myself not an expert but someone who has a good depth of knowledge
covering a broad area - this aids me when figuring out a tough problem as I am
willing to look outside my comfort zone to find a solution.

Very willing to interview, even if I might not be an exact fit - I await your
correspondence! :-)

(PS: I can be reached on Freenode as 'Sleepy_Coder' \- but email is preferred
for an introduction)

------
J_Darnley
Location: Belgium, Europe; Manchester, UK

Remote: No. Yes please, not required though.

Willing to relocate: Yes

Technologies: C, x86 assembly, Win32, Lua, FFmpeg

Resume/Résumé/CV:
[http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf](http://j_darnley.neocities.org/resume-2015-10.pdf)

Email: james.darnley@gmail.com

PGP key ID: 0x99412908 fingerprint: 5612 F4E9 53A6 ADA1 0E9B 285A CC26 DD10
9941 2908

OpenHub profile:
[https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley](https://www.openhub.net/accounts/J_Darnley)

GitLab profile:
[https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley](https://gitlab.com/u/J_Darnley)

I speak English and Dutch. I have no problem adjusting my day to suit your
timezone. Desperate enough to accept almost any offer.

